# Modificacion sistema de encendido FORD (modelos clasicos)



## sk8federico (Dic 22, 2011)

Buenas, 
Traigo aquí un problema con el sistema de encendido aplicable a todos los autos Ford de modelo anteriores a 1983 (según tengo entendido).
El problema surgió al reemplazar el viejo distribuidor a platino por un distribuidor electrónico.

El tacómetro de todos los Ford anteriores al 83 funcionan en serie con el positivo de la bobina (a diferencia de los tacómetro normales que funcionan con el negativo)

Es esquema original esta adjunto, hago una descripción:
1- Sale un cable positivo del contacto de la llave al tacómetro.
2- Del tacómetro sale un cable resistivo (que baja el voltaje) directo a la bobina.



Para el encendido electrónico hay que reemplazar este cable resistivo y poner un cable común ya que la bobina trabaja a 12V.
Cualquier persona sugeriría cambiar este cable resistivo pero leí varios comentarios de que se quema el tacómetro reemplazando este cable.

Actualmente en mi auto tire un cable directo del contacto de la llave a la bobina y deja anulado el tacómetro.

LA SOLUCIÓN (según me imagino).
Dejar el cable de 12V a la bobina que ya tengo tirado y también conectar el cable resistivo del tacómetro a la bobina con un diodo. (tengo en casa varios MR856 que son diodos rápidos de 600V 3A)

Adjunto esquema de como quedaría la modificación para conectar el taco con e sistema de encendido electrónico.



Aguardo sus comentarios, espero puedan confirmarme si es correcto lo que tengo en mente.

Gracias!
Federico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

La corriente elige el camino más corto y de menos resistencia posibles 

Si tendiste un cable directo (sin resistencia) entre la llave de encendido y la bobina , nada (o casi nada aprovechable) circulará por el cable con resistencia + díodo.

Saludos !


----------



## sk8federico (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La corriente elige el camino más corto y de menos resistencia posibles
> 
> Si tendiste un cable directo (sin resistencia) entre la llave de encendido y la bobina , nada (o casi nada aprovechable) circulará por el cable con resistencia + díodo.
> 
> Saludos !



Ok, entiendo, el tema es que el tacómetro funciona por positivo, osea si no me equivoco, toma el pulso cuando el distribuidor abre el negativo de la bobina.
Necesito ver como hacer pasa sensar eso.
El diodo es porque sino el taco va a tener 12v+ en sus dos terminales todo el tiempo (por la linea directa que tire a la bobina).
Yo creo que podría funcionar, en tu respuesta no entiendo si me decís que puede funcionar o no, jjajaa.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Yo nunca había visto un tacómetro funcionando en serie , sino +B , masa y platinos.

Estaría bueno si pusieras unas fotos de la plaqueta del tacómetro , a ves si se puede hacerle algo y mejor.


----------



## sk8federico (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo nunca había visto un tacómetro funcionando en serie , sino +B , masa y platinos.
> 
> Estaría bueno si pusieras unas fotos de la plaqueta del tacómetro , a ves si se puede hacerle algo y mejor.



Claro, este me dijo un electricista y gente del foro de enfierrados.com que funciona asi.
Ademas lo comprobé que el cable que sale del taco es el que le da V+ a la bobina, me dijeron que pasa con los FORD anteriores al 83, Taunus / Falcon / Fairlane, son todos así.
El tema es que con esto me ahorraría de desarmar el tablero del Taunus que es bastante quilombo.
El esquema de conexión original es el que adjunte en el primer post:

Ver el archivo adjunto 64740


----------



## sk8federico (Feb 16, 2012)

Probe conectando según el esquema adjunto.
Si conecto en el positivo de la bobina no pasa nada, si lo conecto en el negativo efectivamente el tacómetro anda perfecto pero cuando apago el auto y lo quier encender le cuesta un montón.
Estuve pensando en poner un transistor para tomar la señal negativa del distribuidor y con eso comandar el tacómetro pero sinceramente no se que usar, tengo conocimientos demasiados básicos como para hacerlo solo.

*También lei por ahí algo llamado relay electrónico, existe esto? que no sea el clásico relay mecánico a imán, porque no me va a durar nada.*

Alguien podrá darme una idea?
Gracias!


----------

